# Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread



## fac3l3ss (14. März 2012)

*Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

In diesem "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread wüsste ich gerne von euch, welche Spiele ihr uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnt.
Am besten aber nicht Spiele wie "Battlefield 3", "Call of Duty: Egal welcher Teil" oder "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim", da diese Spiele _wirklich jeder_ kennt...

Ein Beispiel:

Ich kann folgende Spiele uneingeschränkt empfehlen:


- Edna bricht aus
Ein sehr GOIELES Point&Click Adventure von Daedalic.

- Harveys Neue Augen
Ähnlich wie "Edna bricht aus", nur aktueller.

- Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Ein unerwartet gutes Stealthspiel mit Mischung aus Egoshooter und Thirdpersonshooter. Das alles mit Rollenspielelementen.

- Need For Speed: Most Wanted
Das beste Rennspiel!

- Fallout 3
Ein Düsterer Egoshooter mit Rollenspielelementen. ! Am besten die PEGI GOTY Version kaufen !

- Portal + 2
Beides sind sehr gute Abwechslungen zu anderen aktuellen Spielen, Rätsel mit Portalen in der Ego-Perspektive lösen.

- Borderlands
Ein Egoshooter mit Rollenspielelementen.
Hier macht das Gameplay mit dem Cel-Shading, zufällig generierten Waffen und dem Koop die Empfehlung!

- Just Cause 2
Ich sage es ungern, aber man kann es mit GTA vergleichen.
Es ist ein Openworldspiel, spielt sich aber ganz anders als GTA.

- Audiosurf
Das LSD-Spiel überhaupt! 
-> Steamdemo laden und spielen!

- Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Das Horrorgame. Dazu kommt die PC-Exklusivität, Unterstützung für Windows, Mac UND Linux! () und der HPL-Editor, mit welchem man eigene Geschichten erstellen kann(Custom Storys).


Bitte bei langer Liste diese in spoiler-Tags einfügen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -Phoenix- (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

-World of Goo

-Crayon Physics Deluxe

sind beides geniale Physik Spiele.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

-BIOSHOCK
 richtig schön krank! Krassgeile Atmosphäre 
 ... den ersten Teil find ich etwas besser.


----------



## bjoern1982 (14. März 2012)

Dead Space 2. Coole Grafik, geiler Sound. Gruselige Atmosphäre.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> -BIOSHOCK
> richtig schön krank! Krassgeile Atmosphäre
> ... den ersten Teil find ich etwas besser.


 Ich wollte mir die Spiele gestern kaufen, aber dann war es um 18:00Uhr schon vorbei! )=



bjoern1982 schrieb:


> Dead Space 2. Coole Grafik, geiler Sound. Gruselige Atmosphäre.


 Ich finde das Spiel noch schlechter als den ersten Teil... 
Kennst du Amnesia?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Infin1ty (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Ich fand Dead Space auch mal gruselig, aber dann habe
ich Amnesia und Silent Hill gespielt 

Ich sage nur: (Achtung Spoiler)


Spoiler



Der Brute in der Kanalisation den man ablenken muss



Du kannst dich bei Amnesia nicht wehren und daher wird das Spiel so gruselig.

Spiele die ich empfehlen kann:

Dark Messiah Might & Magic
Sacred 1
HoMM 3&5
Cod 4
Binding of Isaac
Final Fantasy VII
Sly Reihe für PS2


----------



## Aggrotyp (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

- der nachfolger von witcher 1
das spiel hat einfach das gewisse etwas, die letzten jahre hatte ich mich noch nie an einen game so erfreut wie dieses.

-die fortsetzung von witcher I
seit ich es zocke hab ich wieder was, auf dass ich mich freuen kann wenn ich nach haus komm nach einem harten arbeitstag.

- the witcher 2
für mich das beste rp des jahres (finde es eben ein bischen besser als skyrim), aber seit ich mit geralt wieder durch temerien ziehe
klappts auch wieder besser mit der freundin im bett


----------



## Micha77 (14. März 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread wüsste ich gerne von euch, welche Spiele ihr uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnt.
> Am besten aber nicht Spiele wie "Battlefield 3", "Call of Duty: Egal welcher Teil" oder "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim", da diese Spiele wirklich jeder kennt...
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> ...



Als ich den Titel gesehen hab,hatte ich schon zuerst an Just Cause 2 und Fallout 3 gedacht,dann schreibste es ! 
Auf jeden Fall noch Darksiders!!!!


----------



## RapToX (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

- brothers in arms 1-3
für mich der beste ww2-shooter, dank guter story und taktischen gefechten.

- dark messiah of might and magic
gute mischung aus shooter und rpg. das "zerlegen" der gegner macht, dank der physik-spielereien, sehr viel spaß. allerdings nur in der uncut-version 

- fable 1
gutes action-rpg mit toller story.

- gothic 1 + 2(+ addon)
mein lieblings rpg mit super atmosphäre und gelungenen dialogen.

- half life 1 + 2 (inkl. addons/episoden)
muß man nicht viel zu sagen... pflicht für jeden!

- lara croft and the guardian of light
das lösen der rätsel macht im coop besonders viel spaß.

- left 4 dead 1 + 2
zombies!

- limbo
klasse artdesign und gelungene rätsel.

- mafia
wie ein spielbarer gangsterfilm. grandios!

- max payne 1 + 2
vor allem die atmosphäre und die erzählweise des 1. teils ist unübertroffen.

- monkey island 1 + 2 special edition
für alle, die diesen meilenstein damals verpasst haben ist die special edition genau das richtige. super humor und abgedrehte rätsel!

- no one lives forever 1 + 2
so eine mischung aus 007 und austin powers. herrlich schräg 

- peggle
vorsicht: suchtgefahr!

- plants vs zombies
tower defense mal anders.

- renegade ops
schön viel action für zwischendurch. leider etwas zu kurz.

- serious sam 2
action ohne ende, saucoole sprüche und kranke story 

- team fortress 2
teamorientierter shooter mit massig items.

- trine
die liebevoll gestalteten level sind ein augenschmaus


mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein. evtl. werd ich noch was ergänzen


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2012)

Kingdom Hearts [PS2]
Kingdom Hearts II [PS2]
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep [PSP]
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days [NDS]
Final Fantasy VII [PS1, PC]
Halo 3 [Xbox 360]
Halo: Reach [Xbox 360]
Resident Evil 3: Nemesis [PS1]
Need For Speed Underground 2 [PS2, PC, GameCube]
Need For Speed: Most Wanted [PS2, PC]


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

The Witcher 1+2 (am besten noch die Bücher vorher lesen)

Die X-Reihe!

Mirrors edge

Schlacht um Mittelerde (Teil eins und zwei, Aufstieg des HExenkönig fand ich nicht so prickelnd)

Star wars: Empire at war

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time und the Warrior Within...

Anno 1602, 1503, 1404 (den Rest hab ich bisher nicht gespielt)

Mass Effect 1 und 2

Das wärs mal, was mir spontan eingefallen ist...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Bioshock I / II
Mafia I / II
Saboteur
Baphomtes Fluch ( eigendlich alle Teile )
Drakensang
Gothic I - III
Far Cry
Anno 1602 - 1404 incl. AddOn
NfS Porsche
Brothers in Arms I - III
MoH Airbourne ( die Vorgänger auch aber bei Airbourne war mehr KI )
HL alle Teile


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Da die meisten Spiele, die ich nennen wollte schon genannt wurden .... 

Zak McKraken  (Point & Click Adventure Kult)
Dungeon Defenders (Action RPG Tower Defense)


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Da fehlt mir:

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot
GTA-Reihe
F.E.A.R. 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
StarCraft + Add-On
WarCraft III + Add-On
World in Conflict
AquaNox


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Vampire / Vampire " The Masquerade Bloodline "
Chrome / Chrome Specforce
IGI I / II
Red Faction
Prey
Hidden & Dangerous
Commandos Reihe
Star Trek Voyager Elite Force
Srar Trek DSN The Fallen
System Shock I / II


----------



## macomat (19. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Super Meat Boy
Total War Reihe
Anno Reihe


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Batman Arkham Asylum: geniale Atmopshäre, düstere Stimmung, Hammer Gameplay und ein "Ich bin Batman Gefühl"

Batman Arkham City: Gameplay Technisch noch besser als Teil 1, wunderschöner Sound aber atmopsphärisch schwächer als Batman AA, trotzdem insgesamt noch besser als Teil 1.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (19. März 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Für alle Strategiespielfans feht auf jeden Falls noch Supreme Commander (+Forged Alliance). Der 2. Teil ist eher nicht so gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Ich finde (für ambitionierte Spieler) die hardcore Games SuperMeatBoy und The Binding of Isaac extrem gut - bockschwer aber extrem süchtig machend


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Der "uneingeschränkte Empfehlungs"-Thread*

Nebst manchen die schon genannt wurden kann ich die Serie von Ratchet and Clank emepfehlen aber wer damit anfangen will soll sich die PS2 Games der Serie kaufen und erst dann die PS3 Games, weil das erste Spiel kam auf der PS2 raus. Dann versteht ihr auch weshalb Ratchet und Clank eigentlich zusammen arbeiten im Spiel und woher sie den dümmsten ähm grössten Helden kennen, Captain Qwark 

Sind JumpnRun-Spiele aber nebst der Vielzahl der Waffen gibt es auch lustige Geräte, Beispiel, ihr könnt Gegner in Pinguine verwandeln und dann tanzen lassen Das sieht einfach cool aus. Jede Menge Geräte und Rätsel gibt es zu bewältigen, jedes Spiel hat eine eigene Art Türen zu öffnen und die Gegner sind Abwechslungsreich. Besonders Dr.Nefarious in "A Crack in Time" der ist schwer. 
Bevor das hier noch als Spiele Test gilt, höre ich mal auf zu schreiben 
Hier mal die tanzenden Pinguine ein Video in besserer Qualität habe ich nciht gefunden


----------

